# Checking Out: SOLO by Audio Imperia!



## ChrisSiuMusic (May 13, 2021)

Hey friends! In today's video, we'll discover the newest orchestral sample library by Audio Imperia, a collection of solo instruments designed to sit lyrically in front of your mix. Please enjoy!

My personal favourites from this library are:

- Cello (warm, rich, detailed)
- Flute (full, nice amount of breath)
- Oboe (very connected and smooth, expressive)
- Soprano angelic/operatic (playable, suited for slower melodic lines)

Do you have any personal favourites/ones you'd like to see improved?


----------



## zedmaster (May 13, 2021)

You're a speedy boi.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (May 29, 2021)

Those harmonic vocal playing near the end of the video - just beautiful (slight hint of "Wonderful World").
Thank you for this video.


----------



## Yogevs (May 30, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> You're a speedy boi.


Speedy probably means he got the library before release and had time to play around


----------



## zedmaster (May 30, 2021)

... or doesn't need an entire week to edit his videos :D


----------

